# Swollen Red Gills



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a GBR with swollen red gills. They don't look like they close all the way, and he's breathing a little quicker than the rest of the Rams. No other symptoms I notice. Still active and hungry. 

Sorry, no pics worth posting - little guy is too quick atm.

The only fish in the tank are GBR's and a couple blue balloons and one small BNP.

Water parameters are all very good. Nitrates are a bit up, but not much, ph is low at 6.8, running at 28-29 C with a fair amount of salt.

I haven't treated yet... I'm waiting for some opinions and BCA wisdom

Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. rams are sensitive to nitrite, and from what i know red gills is nitrite or ammonia burn. rams do best with 0 nitrite. That being said i had a ram that was breathing fast and reclusive after his buddy died. but after a week or so he got better. Cheers


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Scherb. 

My tank has 0 on both ammonia and nitrites. the nitrates do register with my hagen test but really low. The tank has been running for a several months, so.... hhmmm


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

how high is the co2 on the tank? low o2 coupled with high co2 can cause that sort of thing  i noticed fish are more tolerant of higher co2 when o2 levels are sufficient (ie lots of surface movement)


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

neven said:


> how high is the co2 on the tank? low o2 coupled with high co2 can cause that sort of thing  i noticed fish are more tolerant of higher co2 when o2 levels are sufficient (ie lots of surface movement)


Good. I hadn't thought of that. There is a lot of plants, too.
The surface is in constant movement, but I'm running it quite warm with no bubbles. I will toss an air stone in and see...
Thanks, Neven


----------

